
Show HN: Revenue Numbers (A directory of revenue stats for online businesses.) - jjets718
http://revenuenumbers.com/
======
tag2
Nice collection. These kind of posts where founders are so open with their
numbers are always an inspiration. I particularly like the guys from GrooveHQ
and their blog on the journey to $100k per month (Now updated to $500k as
they've exceeded the 100k target).

However sometimes these posts tend to post a very rosy tint when things have
been far more difficult. I remember watching a really awesome video of Scott
Farquhar of Atlassian where he said something along the lines of "Our
overnight success only took 8 years". His point being that most people only
see the last year or so of media limelight and take that to be your "starting
point" when in fact you've been hustling for years to get to that point :)

------
mixnode
Very interesting. I wonder why it's not getting more upvotes :)

